# Do whatever thou wilt, thou canst (cannot)....



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

...shut out the reality that God hast hard-wired thou for PROG.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, in some cases the rewiring does irreparable damage.


----------

